# Should feet be remove from the weekly competition in 2021?



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

Feet is one of the less competed in events on the weekly comp and with it being removed officially I’m wondering what people’s thoughts on it are.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2019)

No.

Literally all of the reasons (hard to organize, smelly, visually unappealing) that people have against feet don't apply because people are competing in it at home.

Don't take this from us, too. It's not hurting you anymore.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 10, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I certainly will not consider dropping feet this year. The WCA has not yet indicated that feet will be dropped officially, and I intend to support all official WCA events in the competition always. I actually think the proper thing to do is to keep any WCA event that is dropped for at least one year after it is officially dropped (so our competition can be a bit of a buffer when an official event is dropped), so the earliest I could possibly consider dropping feet would be 2021. (And by the way, I will personally vote against dropping it!)
> 
> I will probably start a new thread in the next day or two to discuss the future of the relays, so you might want to save discussion on that issue until that thread is opened.


/thread

Curious though, do you get a giant dopamine rush every time you see someone that likes feet needing to defend their event? I can't think of any other reasonable reason you would create this thread when you were literally shot down by the manager of the SS comp in that thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2019)

This thread might be sufficient reason for me to enshrine feet with 6BLD and 7BLD as an untouchable permanent part of the weekly competition.

In any event, it is guaranteed that feet will remain for at least another year, as I have already promised that on another thread, as Kit has pointed out, and I like to honor my promises.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Feet is one of the less competed in events on the weekly comp and with it being removed officially I’m wondering what people’s thoughts on it are.


Who pissed in your Cheerios, Sam? Come off it. Not only is there not reason to remove it and every reason to keep it, just in last weeks competition (because I didn’t add up other weeks) there are 6 events with lower participation than Feet, and another 4 with not more than 5 more participants than Feet. Participation is trending up and times are trending down.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 10, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> /thread
> 
> Curious though, do you get a giant dopamine rush every time you see someone that likes feet needing to defend their event? I can't think of any other reasonable reason you would create this thread when you were literally shot down by the manager of the SS comp in that thread.


At the time of that post the removal of feet hadn’t been announced yet, I’m also aware that the earliest that it could be dropped is 2021. I was just interested in what people’s thoughts were, it makes sense to discuss it sooner than later to sort it out so that if there are any changes they can be announced well in advance. The thread name has been updated for clarity.



One Wheel said:


> Who pissed in your Cheerios, Sam? Come off it. Not only is there not reason to remove it and every reason to keep it, just in last weeks competition (because I didn’t add up other weeks) there are 6 events with lower participation than Feet, and another 4 with not more than 5 more participants than Feet. Participation is trending up and times are trending down.


You like to use that phrase a lot  I posted this because of announcement for the removal is out now and I’m not sure how many people want it to be an SS event, other events I only practice because they are official and if they were removed I would stop competing in them


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> You like to use that phrase a lot


Actually I think I’ve only used it twice, both times in reference to you, because it’s applicable. Honestly trying to get feet removed from the WC is just petty. It literally hurts nobody to have it there, if you don’t like it don’t practice it. 

Your campaign against feet looks like somebody who likes 3x3 WF hurt you, and you’re trying to get revenge by taking away something that they love. “Who pissed in your Cheerios” is a lighthearted way of saying that.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Dec 13, 2019)

Literally every reason the WCA had for removing feet doesnt apply here, so there is really no reason do delete feet^^
Also I am not a big fan of the WCA since they removed feet


----------



## M O (Dec 13, 2019)

there is absolutely no reason to remove it, tons of the ss events are unofficial anyway so why treat feet differently


----------

